# Lyft can't add



## durwardfarquhar (Jan 2, 2017)

On Lyft's 2019 Summary, page 2, Table 1 (Expenses, Fees, Tax and Reimbursement), the total does not agree with the sum of the items listed (!). It's over by $100 and change. Has anyone else checked Lyft's addition on theirs?

I don't think I'm misunderstanding this table. My 2018 Lyft summary's numbers added up to the penny.

Durward F.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

I added up all my Bank deposits and their total was about $150 over my addition.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

2018 mine was off something like $38 and change. Could never figure it out. I have not looked at 2019 yet.


----------

